# What Size Board Do You Need



## Guest

OK, it's starting to piss me off, all these people asking there board sizes so I'll do my best to make a chart with most weights and riding styles. Might be a little messed up though. This is heights and weights that I think are about right and if your not on here just seach "new board" or "what board" and see if you can find you size. All sizes are in cm. All results off Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator

Freeride:
5'0", 90 pounds=134-138
5'2", 100 pounds= 140-143
5'3", 110 pounds= 143-146
5'4", 120 pounds= 146-149
5'5", 130 pounds= 148-151
5'6", 140 pounds= 152-155
5'7", 150 pounds= 154-157
5'8", 160 pounds= 156-159
5'9", 170 pounds= 158-161
5'10", 180 pounds= 159-162
5'11", 190 pounds= 160-163
6'0", 200 pounds= 162-165

I'll update it later with the freestyle category so just got to that link and try it, it seems pretty accurate. And please give some feedback on how you like this.


----------



## Flick Montana

Unfortunately, no snowboard size calculator takes personal preference into account. None of them are accurate in my opinion. For instance, I'm 180 and ride a 158 and a 165 depending on conditions. :dunno:

I don't think anyone should ever look at a size chart. They should understand what it is that determines board length, demo the sizes they feel appropriate and buy what works for them. It isn't a science.

That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Reede

People will continue to ignore this thread just as they have continued to ignore the sticky thread that asks "Please read before posting a question"

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/889-faq-s-equipment-guides-please-read.html

Hell, you can google a snowboard size guide faster than it takes people to flame you for asking the damn question, and they all say the same stuff re: longer boards for powder and shorter ones for park riding.


----------



## Guest

How does that work cause not everyone who's 5'6" is 140 pounds??


----------



## nzboardlife

In most cases height doesn't play a major part in board length


----------



## jmacphee9

i dont find snowboard calcs to be accurate at all, nor do i ever see this question going away because you posted a thread about it..


----------



## Guest

Take the height factor off and it will be more accurate.


----------



## [email protected]

*5 ft 4 " weigh 142 lbs Board size ?*

Hey, 

I am a old dude ,68 years old, starting riding at age 50 on a bet. Rode mostly 155 cm to 160 cm all types of boards.

Did most of my riding out west (Fernie, Whistler, Lake Louise, Kicking Horse, Revel stoke, etc.), however, I live in Ontario north of Toronto and have hit every slope around. (Icy and hard, most of the time!). Consider my self all mountain/some off "piste"/glades and intermediate level. (mostly ride blues and blacks (no shoots).

I had a serious wipe out at Fernie last year requiring 4 days intensive care (split a pelvic muscle 9" long by 4" wide. Near bled to death).

So I am now getting "back on the horse" and want a softer more controlled ride in a board, what does anyone suggest? Price is not the factor, more a sense of less edge catch, easy turns, moderate to high speed, good in hard pack, icy conditions, however can handle some powder.

Most people have told me to give it up, no way, this is my passion and only place I can experience being in the "Moment".

Appreciate any advice. Thanks. Mickey


----------



## Craig64

[email protected] said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am a old dude ,68 years old, starting riding at age 50 on a bet. Rode mostly 155 cm to 160 cm all types of boards.
> 
> Did most of my riding out west (Fernie, Whistler, Lake Louise, Kicking Horse, Revel stoke, etc.), however, I live in Ontario north of Toronto and have hit every slope around. (Icy and hard, most of the time!). Consider my self all mountain/some off "piste"/glades and intermediate level. (mostly ride blues and blacks (no shoots).
> 
> I had a serious wipe out at Fernie last year requiring 4 days intensive care (split a pelvic muscle 9" long by 4" wide. Near bled to death).
> 
> So I am now getting "back on the horse" and want a softer more controlled ride in a board, what does anyone suggest? Price is not the factor, more a sense of less edge catch, easy turns, moderate to high speed, good in hard pack, icy conditions, however can handle some powder.
> 
> Most people have told me to give it up, no way, this is my passion and only place I can experience being in the "Moment".
> 
> Appreciate any advice. Thanks. Mickey


Probably look at a directional Hybrid and detune those edges a bit forward of the EE???

Old + Ride fast + ice = crash:chin:


----------



## freshy

[email protected] said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am a old dude ,68 years old, starting riding at age 50 on a bet. Rode mostly 155 cm to 160 cm all types of boards.
> 
> Did most of my riding out west (Fernie, Whistler, Lake Louise, Kicking Horse, Revel stoke, etc.), however, I live in Ontario north of Toronto and have hit every slope around. (Icy and hard, most of the time!). Consider my self all mountain/some off "piste"/glades and intermediate level. (mostly ride blues and blacks (no shoots).
> 
> I had a serious wipe out at Fernie last year requiring 4 days intensive care (split a pelvic muscle 9" long by 4" wide. Near bled to death).
> 
> So I am now getting "back on the horse" and want a softer more controlled ride in a board, what does anyone suggest? Price is not the factor, more a sense of less edge catch, easy turns, moderate to high speed, good in hard pack, icy conditions, however can handle some powder.
> 
> Most people have told me to give it up, no way, this is my passion and only place I can experience being in the "Moment".
> 
> Appreciate any advice. Thanks. Mickey


Start watching the angry snowboarder reviews on youtube, hands down the best resource for breaking down the characteristics of different boards. Only problem is now I want to buy way too many boards.

I agree with you on the in the moment thing, I'm totally the same.


----------



## BoardieK

Consider a medium flex flat-base board, something like a Ride Machete. I have two flat based, powder oriented boards with a "pure" sidecut which are both really nice to carve on piste and very forgiving. 

I'm a few years behind you, started at 52 and will turn 60 in a couple of weeks.


----------

